# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Astrit Cerma - poema & fabula

## Leila

Nga libri PELLGJE FJALESH

*Udhetar...*

Gjykome:
- Jetova apo nuk jetova
Ne kete jete?
- Gjysmen ma hengren mediokret.
Gjysmen ma thithen idete...

1994

----------


## Leila

PELLGJE FJALESH

*Zemrat*

Le ti cokisim te dy zemrat
Ne kete nate rilindjeje...
Ne e thefte e imja,
A s'mjafton e jotja,
ne kete nate rilindjeje,
Per te rilindur?

1998

* Jam Keshtu...* 

Jam keshtu si jam.
E si mund te isha ndryshe?
Kur s'jam,
Si duhet te jem?
Kerkoj shpresen,
Te mos jem ky qe jam,
Atje ku jam,
Si nuk duhet te jem.
Shpresen,
Qe eshte si duhet te jete.
Brenda meje qe s'jam
Atje ku duhet te jem.

1996

*Henes*

Naten e mire, Hene.
Femijet, yje,
T'u fiken nje nga nje,
Rrugeve te mergimit.
Keshtu lind Agimi.
Me dhimbje qe as dhimbja s'i duron.
Naten e mire, e mira ime Hene...

1992

----------


## Leila

Nga libri FABULA

*Gabimi i Qukapikut*

Ne provimin e zoologjise,
Qukapiku
(Sa turp)
Ngaterroi,
Bleten me nje mize.
Per kete, s'do mend,
U denua rende.
Ne vend te notes 10,
I vuren noten 8.
Edhe ne deftese
Ia shenuan kete ngaterrese.
Mbasi mbaroi shkollen,
E filloi pune ne nje uzine,
Gjeti belan per kategorine,
7 here nuk ia dhane,
Shoket e drejtorise
Sepse, dikur,
(Sa turp)...
Kish ngaterruar bleten me nje mize...
... Dhe ja, nje dite,
Si gjithe shoket e tij,
Me nje zocke
Ra ne dashuri.
Kur e kerkoi me nenen e baban,
Gjeti belan.
Me zor u binden pala e krushqise,
Sepse, dikur,
(Sa turp)...
Dhenderri, kish ngaterruar,
Bleten, me nje... mizeeeee...
... Djali i tij, me qe kish talent,
U pa me vend
Per timpan te konkuroj,
Por dot nuk fitoi,
Sepse, disa nga shoket e jurise,
Kishin mendimin, se, dikur...
(Sa turp...)
I ati... kish ngaterruar,
Bleten... me nje... mizeeee...
... Ben te sajen jeta...
Qukapiku, u nda nje dite,
Nga bota e shpreserise.
Ne gurin e varrit,
Dikush,
I gdhendi nje blete
Qe...
(Sa turp...)
Ngjante me nje... mizeee...

1984

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Dhelpra & Rrushte*

Nje dite, ne muajin gusht,
U perserit historia e vjeter,
E dhelpres me rrushte.
- Hi-hi-hi, ha-ha-ha,
Qeshi vreshta kur e pa,
Dhelpren qe vinte drejt saj.
- E shkreta do te na haj,
Por nuk mundet dot,
Se roja ciften e ka plot.
Dhelpra,
Pa e prishur gjakun fare,
Per c'ka qeshen e c'ka thane,
Ju afrua rojes prane...
E lajka leshoi prej goje:
- O roje, o roje...
O hero Troje...
O trim, o vigjilent...
O Cezar. O Gent.
O Balli i puntorise.
O krenari e drejtorise...
Rojes suy me lot ju mbush
Dhe dhelpres i solli prane,
Tre kosha me rrush...
Rrush i bardhe e rrush i zi...
Qeshi dhelpra: - Hi-hi-hi
E vreshtes i tha:
- Iku ajo kohe kur une doja,
te haja, drejte persedrejte.
Tani une te ha,
Po, te ha me te... trete...

1979

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Miza*

Z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z.
Nga dritarja e shtepise,
Doli nje mize,
Nga pas, e ndiqte nje vrasese kaucuku.
Taf-taf-taf-taf-taf-taf-taf:
- Po ta mbajti duku edhe nje here
Nga shtepia ime, duku.
E shkreta mize,
Pa c'pa: - Z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z,
Shoi te punoje ne nje gjiriz,
pas pak: - Zu-zu-zu-zu-zu-zu-zu-zu-zu,
Fluturoi aty prane nje kolege.
Kur e pa,
S'la fjale qe s'i tha:
- C'ben ketu moj belege?
S'te vjen turp, me nder,
Si duron kete ere?
Hajde, lere kete kanal,
Je emeruar pergjegjese
Ne ushqimin social.

1976

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Dreka*

Ketrushi,
Thirri lepurushin per dreke,
Dhe i nxorri perpara Arra
- Ha, i dashur - i tha,
Ha... Gjelle si kjo,
S'te nxjerr kushdo...
Ha.
- Faleminderit vella,
Ja ktheu lepurushi,
Ketrushit.
- Tryezen e ke mbushur,
Plot e perplot;
Me fal, por, sikur...
Te kishe laker dhe karrote
Do ta kishe qare me lote...
- Karrote...
C'thua? ... Kerceu ketrushi,
Kuq-kuq si prushi,
- C'jane keto kerkesa te kota?...
Me fal po...
- Me fal ti mua,
Ja preu lepurushi,
Fytyre si germushi.
- Arrat e tua nuk i dua,
Nuk vlejne nje lek,
As per darke as per dreke.
Dhe...
Aty nga mesnata,
Plasi shamata.
- Jo karrota,
Po arra.
- Jo arra,
Po karrota.
Kerciti sherri,
Sa u tund bota.
... Ja qe ndodh,
Edhe keshtu ne jete:
- Per gjerat qe nuk
Na i pranon stomaku,
Kercet - Dajaku.

1977

*Librat*

Tri dite e tri nete,
Librat e raftit e te vitrines
Ne nje librari,
Ja dhane ulerimes.
Romani, dramat,
Poezia, kritikat,
Fjaloret, jetshkrimet,
Kimia, fizika,
E tjera, e tjera,
Me vlera e pa vlera,
U zune e u grin,
Kush e kush te merrte
LAVDIN
Qofte per individin,
Qofte per shoqerine,
Dhe kur me,
Asnje nuk leshonte pe,
Nga nje tavoline,
Nderhyri nje liber,
Pa kopertine:
- Ngadale o vellezer,
O motra, ngadale.
Me lejoni dhe mua
Te them dy fjale:
Te gjithe ju, kolege,
Qofshi per shkence,
A qofshi per kulture,
Me kapak prej kartoni,
A me kapak me lekure,
Qofshi te rinj a te vjeter,
Keni vlera - Patjeter.
Por...
Kurre nuk duhet te harroni,
Se gjate kohes, qe ju,
Vinit ne jete,
Shkrimtaret tek une,
Kane lecitur,
Germe, rrjesht edhe flete...
Dite edhe nete
Me kane thithur, edhe palcen, mua,
Per vlerat tua...
- Ti? ... Po kush je, tiiii?...
Pyeten nje zeri, librat,
E raftit edhe te vitrines.
- Une... S'e dini! ...
Une... jam libri i guzhines...

1981

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Atesia*

Rakia,
Rrushit,
I ngriti padin,
Per t'i kerkuar - Atesin.
Gjyqi, pa asnje hezitim,
Te dy i therriti per ballafaqim:
- Kete padi e kam bere,
Tha rakija, gjithe vrere,
- Sepse, im ate,
Nje nate,
Ka bere deklarate:
Nuk me quan per bijen e tij,
Dhe, per mua,
Nuk mban me, asnje pergjegjesi,
As ne drejtim te sasise,
As ne drejtim te cilesise...
Shkurte - Me ka braktis.
Se ne c'baze,
Vete le te flase;
Por une , e quaj me vend,
T'ju paraqes edhe kete dokument.
Ja, shikojeni vete:
"Raki rrushi," shkruan,
Edhe ketu ne etikete...
- Kjo eshte e vertete,
Tha rrushi i qete.
- Po tjeter eshte guna,
E, tjeter, na del puna...
Per rakin,
Te gjithe e dine,
Se ajo... kur pihet,
si bija ime... nuk njihet.
Cfare s'ka brenda,
Edhe molle edhe mendra,
Hurma, fiq e zerdeli...
Eshte turli...
Here, here, pastaj,
Kjo vjen edhe era vaj...
E leme me nje ane, ate, maskara
Ujiiiiii...
Qe ka bere buje,
Edhe me muslluk,
Edhe me ulluk...
Shkurte,
Nga une,
Kopilja raki,
Mire ta dije,
Nuk ka me,
Asnje pike gjak.
Ndaj kerkoj, per veprimin tim,
Te me jepni hak.
Gjyqi, u ngrit, rende-rende,
Dhe tha dy fjale me vend.
- Edhe drejtesia kete e ka provuar,
Eshte shtruar per qethje,
Ka dale e rruar...
Ndaj... Rrushi fiton pa-fajsine.
Per bije, sot e tutje,
Nuk e ka me rakine.

1978

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Dy Iriq*

Dy iriq,
dy miq.
Njeri qe jetonte ne gemush,
E tjetri, diku, ne fushe.
U takuan gushe me gushe,
Me qe malli i kish marr.
Kishin vite pa u pare.
- Eh, or mik.
Vertet ke hequr ca ne jete.
(I tha ai i gemushes atij te fushes.)
- Po tani qenke gjithe shendet,
Qimet perpjet, shigjet,
Faqet, kuq-kuq, si molle,
Zeri pak me i holle...
Sic duket, ke vene mende,
Ke mbaruar ndo nje shkolle.
- Jo - ia preu iriqi i pare,
Ti e di, une per shkolle
Kam qene e jam gomar...
- Ouuuu... atehere, mrekulli.
Patjeter ke marr
Ndo nje trashegimi...
- Joooo... Ti e di...
E kush do me linte, mua,
Trashegimi?
- Po... atehere, si shpjegohet,
Gjithe kjo... begati...
- Oh, po. Ti nuk e di.
Kam dy vjet
Qe punoj...
Shites ne tregeti...

1979

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Derraria*

Per cudi,
Kontrolli i shendetesise,
Sa here qe kontrollonte
Nje derrari,
(Donte apo nuk donte)
Vendoste flamurin:
"Ketu ka pasterti."
S'kish ndo nje marifet,
Derraria,
Gicat,
I bente fli,
Per nja dy a tri zyra
Ne komitet.

1980

*Ferrat dhe Dhia*

Ferres,
Kur e ngriten ne pergjegjesi,
I dolen,
1100 kusherinj,
e midis tyre,
Edhe nje dhi.
- Po ti, nga dole moj dhi?
Ti, qe me ke ngrene
Edhe gjemba, edhe dege, edhe flet.
U ofendua dhia:
- Ua... Une te kam krasit
Qe te rritesh gjithe shendet...

1979

*Ciftja*

Ciftja,
Kembe kryq na ish shtruar,
E bamb e bymb - me dy grykat,
Heroizmat, tregonte pa pushuar.
Te gjithe rreth e qark,
Syte - Naaa. Si cark.
Lepuri,
Ne nje ane i gezuar,
Kendonte nje kenge
Karroten duke pastruar.
- Gri ti, gri,
Po mua, me nder:
- Ma ke rruar...

1981

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Dorezat & Kapelja*

Nje kapele "Republik"
E vendosur permbi floke,
Zu t'i shiste mende me oke,
Dorashkave, ngjyre kafe:
- Ju, pa mua, s'jeni asgje.
Une jam per ju gjithshka,
Edhe nene, edhe baba,
Edhe qime, edhe tra.
Ju, pa mua, beni: Krraaa.
Une udhezoj, une drejtoj,
Une mendoj, une krijoj.
Une jam shkenca, dituria,
Jam mendimi, teoria...
Jam gjithesia.
Une. Une... Une... E, s'ka...
Dorashkat punen e lane paksa,
Dhe qet-qet,
U ngriten perpjete.
Moren kapelen, mbi floke,
Dhe... E ulen ne toke,
Duke i thene me buze ne gaz:
- Pa zbrit nje here ketu ne baze,
Se... si shume,
Po i bie gjoksit une, une,
Dhe asnje vlere,
Me nuk po sheh, tek ne,
Qe djersen - lum,
E derdhim ne pune.
Si duket, harrove,
Se atje lart ku je,
Ne te ngritem,
Por, ama, prap, te ulim po ne.

1979

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Miu nga Fshati & Miu nga Qyteti*

U takuan, nje dite,
Rreze nje monopati,
Miu nga qyteti
Dhe miu nga fshati.
Shkembyen cigaret e
Filluan t'qajne hallet:
- C'kemi byrazer?
C'thote bujqesia?...
- Lere, c'me pyet,
Na griu uria.
Nuk eshte me fshati,
Ashtu si perpara,
Edhe ne magazina,
Edhe neper ara.
Ka shume prodhime, por,
S'ka shperdorime.
Eshte marre c'do mase,
Dhe nje kokerr gruri,
Dem, te mos vej,
As ne lemej,
As neper thase.
Ja, shikoje vete,
Barku - Naaa, derrase.
U pergjegj i ngrati,
Miu nga fshati.
E pas pak pyeti,
- Po ju nga qyteti?
- Aq mire se s'ka...
Na mbyti shendeti.
Jemi bere te tere,
Posi gjela deti.
Leri magazinat,
Dyqanet, vitrinat,
E te tjera cikerrima,
Qe jane te tere vrima,
Por, dhe...
Gjera qe ju kurre,
S'gjeni as ne toke,
Ne i hajme me oke.
E jo grure e theker,
Por buke te pjekur.
Do te pyesesh ti,
Pse e hedh mileti?
E po ja ketu,
Eshte tere marifeti.
Buka, ne qytet,
Behet shkel e shko,
Piqet posi balte,
Ndaj rraca jone,
Ha, perdite, mjalte.

1983


*Lepuri dhe Kermilli*

Ne vaprimin 100 meter,
Ne te treten korsi,
Zuri vend,
Sa cudi...
Dhe nje kermill,
Me gjithe shtepi.
Kafshet sapo e pane,
Gazit ia dhane.
Kermilli s'e prishi terezine,
Zvarrisu e zvarrisu,
E, terhiq, mbi shpine shtepine.
Por, lepuri kembeshpejte,
- Terhiq            em nga gara,
Tha qete, qete...
- Uaaaa... Kjo eshte cmenduri.
I thane koleget e tij,
- C'ben keshtu, o mik?
Nga nje kermill ke frike?
Buzeqesh lepuri, vesh me vesh:
- NUk jam une i cmendur,
Jeni ju te marre.
Kermilli, patjeter,
Do te zere vend te pare.
A nuk e shihni o qyqare,
Se babain e ka...
Kre-gjyqtar...

1982

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Vetite e Thanes*

U mblodhen shkencetaret,
Nga ana e anes, 
Per te studjuar
Vetite industriale te
... thanes.
C'te them...
U caktuan fonde,
Materiale,
U ngriten godina,
Bile u hapen edhe gropa,
Edhe kanale...
Pune e madhe...
... Dhe mbas nje viti,
Studimi kerciti:
Thanes,
I doli qumeshti i nanes.
Analiza ne driten e diellit,
Analiza ne driten e henes.
Deshtime...
Arritje...
Mbledhje...
Zbritje...
Thana ashtu.
Thana keshtu.
Djerset: - Vuuuu.
... dhe mbas dy vjetesh,
Shkencetaret konkluduan
Keshtu:
- Vertet harxhuam,
Nje... dy... tre, ja kater...
Milion,
Por ama provuam,
Dhe c'eshte me e rendesishmja,
Do-ku-men-tu-am
Se... Thana... 
Nuk eshte e dobishme
Per industrine tone.
Thana qeshi me lote,
Me keta idiote.

1984

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Banaku, Vera dhe Uji*

Banaku,
nje dite, 
ish bere rremuje, 
se Veren nuk e donte 
per grua... Uji.
- Nuk e dua, eshte e kuqe, 
ka huqe...
- Eshte e re, 
pa fre; 
por do te martohet, 
do shtrohet.
- Me degjo mua,
Hidhej perpjete Banaku,
- Eshte goxha grua...
Ka shtepi,
ka mall.
Budall,
merre. Do te besh pall.
Fis e kushuri,
te gjithe me pergjegjesi,
ne komitet e ne ministri...
He... C'thua?...
- Nuk e dua, nuk e dua, nuk e dua...
- Po pse, o gjec belane?
O katran;
merre, aman...
Edhe per vehte rregullohesh,
edhe mua me ben derman.
He xhan...
He, tu befsha kurban...
E di si shkoni ju te dy?
Ja. Si keta sy.
Si thua? ... E do?...
- Jo. Jo. Jo. - ia preu Uji,
dhe muhabetit i vuri kapakun.
Gjynah...
Me kepuce te kuqe e nxorri
Banakun...

1984

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Specializimi*

Nuk e di,
ka ngjare apo nuk ka ngjare,
por...
(Thone...)
Se nje here -- nje gomar, per samar,
e derguan jashte shtetit,
gjashte muaj te specializohet per...
(Thone...)
SHALE.
(Do te pyesni ju,
- Si ka mundesi?
Nuk e di.
Thone... me miqesi)
Nejse...
Gjashte muaj gomari,
verdalle...
Hajde qef o qef...
Hajde pall o pall...
Tani...
(Thone...)
Edhe coc studjoi,
edhe coc mesoi.
Per shembull
(Thone...)
Kur u kthye nga specializimi,
nuk pertypte me bar,
por vetem cimcakiz.
Vetem nje gje,
(Thone...)
... nuk ndryshoi i varferi gomar,
Samarin... qe kish ne kurriz...

1984

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Katra dhe Pesa*

Nje here,
ne nje deftese,
nje kater dhe nje pese,
me njera-tjetren u zune.
- C'je ti?
- C'jam une?
Kerceu pesa perpjete:
- Ti, te me shash mua, moj e shkrete.
Ti, moj e mjere,
moj... Vrere...
sa burra, gra e femije
jane marre ne qafe nga ti?
Ne vend qe te ecin ne jete,
kane mbet?
Sa profesore, doktorre, inxhinjere
ke lene pa zanat ne jete,
ti, moj e shkrete?
Pa me thuaj pak,
ka emer me te shemtuar se ti
ka-tra-lak?...
Yyyy... Gje pa vlere,
pa nder...
Dhe kurrizin katres,
pesa ia ktheu menjehere.
- Ngadale, ngadale, kumbare,
U pergjegj katra e qete fare.
- Per mua te gjithe
mund ti thone keto,
por ti,
jo...
Sepse ti je
... Nga ato pesa
qe plage te ka deftesa.
Te gjithe mire e dine
se ne c'menyre
ketu tek ne
ti ke hyre.
Sa fernet e kafe?
Sa birra e sa meze?
Sa pula e sa gjela?
Jane bere thela,
e jane shtruar ne tryeze
per ty, moj pese?
Le pastaj miqesia,
shoqeria, krushqia, e tjera e tjera,
dhe ti... me flet per vlera?...
Vertet, une kam lene
edhe njerez pa zanat,
por jo si ti, ama,
qe i ke nxjerre sakate.
Me mire nje kater me nder,
se sa nje pese, si ti -- pa vlere.

1984

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Xhezvja dhe Filxhanet*

Komisioni i kontrollit,
kryesuar prej Xhezves,
vuri perpara pergjegjesise
filxhanet e kafese.
- Vidhni qerratej.
Cakej...
Me thonj e me duar,
Gramaturen e lejuar,
te standartizuar.
- Krijoni pakenaqesi,
edhe te ai qe kafen e pi, e se pi.
Flisni, delenxhi...
Filxhanet, u zune ngushte,
u bene nje grushte.
Vetem nje, pa bisht,
ngriti nje gisht
e tha i hutuar:
- Ne, ne... ndajme kafen
qe, zotrote ke... gatuar...

1984

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Molla*

Thone:
- Nje here,
u keput nga dega
nje kokerr molle
dhe i ra ne koke
shkencetarit te gjore.
Dhe thone:
- Nga ajo molle
qe i ra shkencetarit kokes,
u zbulua ligji
i forces terheqese te tokes.
Shkencetari u be me bri
dhe hyri ne histori.
Keshtu thone.
Por une kam pare,
dhe eshte e vertete,
ne kete vend
shkencetare
qe presin me muaj,
qe presin me vjet,
t'ju bjere ne koke
molla e shkrete.
Dhe nderkohe,
Oho-ho-hoho-ho,
firmosin ne leje krijuese,
firmosin ne bordero.
Puna e tyre eshte e shenjte,
mbajne syte perpjete,
tek molla e varur ne dege...

1986

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Pleshti*

Familjarisht,
shoku Plesht
na pa
nje film
per parazitet,
ne kinema.
Filmi,
familjarisht,
nuk i pelqeu,
ndaj,
i shqetesuar,
perpjete kerceu,
dhe tha,
me autoritet,
por plot vrer:
- Ky film, per shoqerine tone, eshte zeher.
Nxin realitetin dhe demton pushtetin.
E degjoi
aty prane
nje blete,
dhe...
me buze ne gaz,
i tha e qete:
- O plesht,
mos fol,
por hesht.
Realitetin,
shoqerine,
e pushtetin
qe na permende,
ke kohe
qe e ke ngaterruar,
lesh e li,
me familjen tende.

1986

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*I Cmenduri*

- E mora nje gur,
E hodha ne lum.
Le te vijne rrogetaret,
E te rrijne pa gjum.

- Doktorre, filozofe,
Police, oficere...
Nga jane e nga s'jane
Ta kene per nder.

- Per gurin qe hodha,
per lumin ku ra
Te nxjerrim ligje,
Nga posht e nga la...

- Te thote: - Se c'thuhet.
Te bejne: - Se c'mundin.
Ta mbyllin fillimin,
Ta hapin fundin.

- Po, per mua, gurin e lumin,
Gje, askush, te mos thote.
Po nuk u turbullua,
Nuk kullohet kjo bote...
... se hodha kot...

1984

----------


## Leila

FABULA

*Verra*

Salla e mbushur sa s'kish vend,
debat i madh ne parlament:
- Ta bejme vezen kaq e aq,
sa nga zilia bota te bej, "Pllaq."

- Vezem do ta bejme sa nje top llastiku,
Bertiti fort gjal ki-ki-ri-ku.
- C'top o derezi? Sa nje balone,
Kerceu perpjete nje milingone.

- Mendimi yne te jete sa voza...
Thane me nje zeri derri e dosa.
- Vezen o shoke ta bejme mullar,
E vuri veton dhe nje gomar.

Dhe... Rritu e rritu veza e ngrate,
Debati-varda deri ne mesnate,
E hopa-hopa e dalengadale
Mori permasa universale...

Ne Te-Ve i shihte pula
Dhe thosh me vete: - Ju humbte vula!
- Idete tuaja jane me "vlera"... te tera...
Po mua, ate veze a ma ben verra?...

1987

----------

